# Can i make my own Boiled linseed oil?



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Folks,

yesterday i found out that a can of linseed oil that we traditionally eat with curd over potatoes, and which i bought at quite a cost in an organig food shop had turned somewhat rancid.

Can i simply cook it to make BLO (boiled linseed oil) from it, and use it for my slingshot building?

Is there anyone out there who´s got experience with making BLO?

Greets, the Steinschlag


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

My understanding is that "boiled" is something of a misnomer and that a more involved process is required. So, I believe, the answer is no.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Try researching on google. I never heard this mentioned on the forum before. Every one buys the stuff ready to go.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Knotty said:


> My understanding is that "boiled" is something of a misnomer and that a more involved process is required. So, I believe, the answer is no.


Absolutely right! So called "boiled" linseed oil is not really boiled these days. Rather it is treated with a variety of chemicals which speed up the polymerization process ... make it harden faster.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linseed_oil#Boiled_linseed_oil

In the old days, linseed oil was indeed treated by various more or less complex heating processes in order the thicken it and speed up the "drying" time. But the process using heat is quite hazardous ... You will most likely just get a spectacular fire. BLO is very cheap to buy. Scrap your rancid oil and get some proper paint grade BLO.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks, sad there will be no proper reuse... but i´ll have think about the spectacular fire thing - pyromaniac as i am!


----------

